# Picstory - The Asylum live in Tempe 6/14/2007



## Vince (Jun 17, 2007)

We played in front of a decent-sized crowd the other night at The Sets in Tempe, AZ. It was the first show for the band with our new lineup, and it was an absolute blast. It was one of the best live shows I've been a part of, and I'm hugely impressed with & excited about these guys I'm playing with now. We played in front of about 120-150 people in a nice big room. The crowd was really into it, singing along to the songs on our demo CD and even getting a pit going for most of the set. 

So here's a pic-story of our night:

Gerard having fun at the outside bar. The Sets is a big venue w/ 3 huge rooms & an outdoor patio bar.






Gerard & Jason having a pre-show beer:





Gerard & Jason with friends Von & Jake:





Jake & Vince:





The Burger King announces the band 





The show begins:

























The pre-show crowd:





Some more crowd & pit shots:





















































































Gerard has really nice hair:










It was a dark room:





The burger king's enjoying the show 

























My wife Tressa gets caught in a pic. She hates this pic 















My ancient Ibanez EX:





















Here's a quick vid too from the night. This is about 2/3rds of our song Invincible One. You can hear the guitar & vocals pretty well in the vid:

YouTube - The Asylum - Invincible One (live snip)


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like fun! Too bad I don't live in Phoenix anymore.


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2007)

That looks great, Vince. Congrats on the new lineup!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2007)

Great pics man, I can't wait!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 18, 2007)

Man I wish I was still in Tempe to see one of your shows Vince.


----------



## Michael (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Ken (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like lots of energy and a kickass time.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like a cool gig Vince. Wish I lived a bit closer so I could come and see you.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like you guys had fun playing. I dig the drummer's set with the blue hardware.


----------



## noodles (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome!

Pepsi Can drumkit


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 18, 2007)

noodles said:


>


----------



## noodles (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Mike, remember the last time we played on a stage that size. Yeah, me neither.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Hey Mike, remember the last time we played on a stage that size. Yeah, me neither.



So *that's* what gear looks like without 20 other bands' equipment around it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> So *that's* what gear looks like without 20 other bands' equipment around it.


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2007)

That looks awesome, guys.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh yeah! It was tons o fun. BIG crowd response. Audience members were even singing along to the demo tracks, which even surprised me... I was hearing the words in my head, then I realized it was the crowd! Talk about a WOW factor!

I wanted to add a couple pics I like as well as the ones already posted...



Here's one of Dan playing 1,000 drumsticks! 





And then there's my mop, ready to clean the floors


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome! 

Im gonna try to catch you guys in San Diego on my next (surf ) trip down there. 

Also, the bassist has an awesome bass


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 18, 2007)

You kind of look like an italian/greek Dino (only thinner of course), rock on \m/ Looks like a fun show, I like your tunes.


----------



## Vince (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not that thin 

I need to drop about 30 pounds, but I'm working on it! Gym, diet, 3 rehearsals a week. I'll get there 

B Lopez, Smagg's basses are badass Sadowsky 5-strings. They sound like god & they're lighter than some of my guitars.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Jun 18, 2007)

Vince said:


> I'm not that thin
> 
> I need to drop about 30 pounds, but I'm working on it! Gym, diet, 3 rehearsals a week. I'll get there
> 
> B Lopez, Smagg's basses are badass Sadowsky 5-strings. They sound like god & they're lighter than some of my guitars.



Yeah... my black Sadowsky weighs in at less than 8 lbs... most four string basses weigh at least 8.5 - 10lbs

They play great, sound awesome and don't put strain on my injured shoulder


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like a blast Vince!

PM me when you are coming to Finland


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sweet, looks like a good time had by all!

I know what you mean about Sadowsky stuff being light, a friend of mine owns one and loves it. He always made that comment too, must be something about their build process.  This was his btw:







Such a rockin' design, I dig their stuff!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 19, 2007)

Badass pics! Looks like a great gig.


----------



## Leon (Jun 19, 2007)




----------

